# DC throttles



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

good morning friends, going to start up the Columbia Pacific Railroad again,but in my garage,a 24' x 30' area,I've been using a MRC AG990 Power G 10 amp transformer/controller,now in my bedroom layout I really didn't need remote throttles, but in this big garage room I going to need more flexibility, the MRC AG990 says it will run remote throttles,
MRC

((For large outdoor layouts, the accessory DC output can be used
with a radio controlled accessory throttle, such as Aristo Train
Engineer®. The terminal lugs are marked plus ( + ) and minus ( - )
for ease of installation. This also gives you dual control of two
separate loops, using your throttle handle to control one loop and
the accessory radio control throttle to control the second loop.​*MRC Universal Voltage Reducer (item AT880) is required for​this installation.))
so what & where could I get some DC throttles for this application?
thanks for your imput
Randy May*


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The AT880 is simply 12 diodes wired in 6 pairs to give ~4 volts of drop reducing the ~22 volts to ~18 volts.

Some controllers may not operate at up to 22 volts, but if they do, I don't know that this is really necessary.

The controller can be any "throttle," wired or wireless, that will operate on that dc voltage.

Don't let these two throttles (the internal and the external) "share" any rails. They must be completely separated (or insulated on both gaps) and no train should be allowed to cross a gap that could potentially connect them.


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey Todd, thanks for the info, do you have any recommends for a simple walk around throttle?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm old school and use AristoCraft Train Engineers. There are later and better units on the market.

If I were to do it now, with _new_ equipment, I would probably use the Rail Boss wireless system.

https://www.gscalegraphics.net/store/c6/RailBoss_4_R/C.html


----------

